# Joe blow max track pump ...free (GONE)



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

I have never got on with this, a real struggle to get to 100psi.

Might be faulty, dunno but if anyone wants to collect from Sutton Surrey (or Epsom during the working day) you're welcome to it 

I won't post it out, so don't ask


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2016)

any chance you can post it out...... only kidding. I have one already but sometimes the valve on the tube sticks and I have to take the pump off and put it back on again, maybe you are suffering from this?


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Jan 2016)

I have to put all my weight on it to get 120psi and I'm no lightweight.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> any chance you can post it out...... only kidding. I have one already but sometimes the valve on the tube sticks and I have to take the pump off and put it back on again, maybe you are suffering from this?


It's never worked properly for me compared to other pumps. Too many joint issues to use a pump that causes me pain to use effectively! 
I bought a replacement today so if no one wants this, it'll go in the bin


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> At least give it to a charity shop rather than put it in the bin.


I can do but I don't know if it actually works!


----------



## Dec66 (16 Jan 2016)

Post it to me (other side of South London).

If I can get it working, I'll refund double your postage.

If I can't, I'll refund your postage.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2016)

Sorry no time or inclination to post I'm afraid, a pita to wrap up such an item. You're welcome to collect it. Can't imagine it's more than 10 miles from WW to Sutton. I used to drive from Beckenham to Epsom which is further obviously


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> Sorry no time or inclination to post I'm afraid, a pita to wrap up such an item. You're welcome to collect it. Can't imagine it's more than 10 miles from WW to Sutton. I used to drive from Beckenham to Epsom which is further obviously



Drop it into your local bike shop.

They will find a use for it one way or another, even if they only weigh it in with the rest of their scrap.

The favour will, of course, be returned to you at some point in the future.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2016)

I should have px'd it against the one I bought from their 'jumble sale' That said I really doubt they'll have much need for a non functioning item being pretty high end 

If no CCer wants it, I'll get rid


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jan 2016)

If no one else wants it I could use a spare pump.

Not sure how I'd get it on my back, but I come through Sutton/Epsom on my commute.


----------



## night cycler (17 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> I have never got on with this, *a real struggle to get to 100psi*.
> 
> Might be faulty, dunno but if anyone wants to collect from Sutton Surrey (or Epsom during the working day) you're welcome to it
> 
> I won't post it out, so don't ask



I have one of these pumps, and I also found it a struggle going beyond about 80 lb. I had to use the mini pump to finish the job. I tried it on the MTB tyres when they went down over a period of time while not in use, and I found that the joe blow made the job very easy, but obviously much lower pressure in the tyres.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> If no one else wants it I could use a spare pump.
> 
> Not sure how I'd get it on my back, but I come through Sutton/Epsom on my commute.


Just let me know.

As I say, it may not work at all. Last time I tried I couldn't even get the head to stay on the valve, it popped off at around 80.

Weekdays, I'm usually in Sutton before 9 and after 6.30 and in Epsom between 9ish and 6ish

It'll probably fit in a pannier in some way


----------



## winjim (17 Jan 2016)

They are a bit rubbish. I was going to try and sell mine but it seems you have trouble even giving them away so maybe I shan't bother.

Just buy a Rennkompressor and never again be frustrated by rubbish track pumps.


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Jan 2016)

Same issue here. I can get mine to 100psi with this, but anything over 70psi and it's far more of a struggle than it should be. Poor pumps.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> Just let me know.
> 
> As I say, it may not work at all. Last time I tried I couldn't even get the head to stay on the valve, it popped off at around 80.
> 
> ...



@vickster 

I've had a look and see that replacement heads can be bought, but in all likelihood I'm so busy it's just going to sit in my garage for months so I think I'll pass the opportunity.

Thx.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2016)

No worries


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

Bump just for @Dec66


----------



## JtB (28 May 2016)

Never had any problems with my Lezyne track pump, gets my tyres to 140psi easy peasy.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2016)

There are 2 types, low pressure/high volume (for MTBs etc) and high pressure (for skinny tyres) the difference is in the barrel size.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

JtB said:


> Never had any problems with my Lezyne track pump, gets my tyres to 140psi easy peasy.


I've got another pump already  not that it's getting any use as I can't cycle for a while


----------



## Globalti (10 Jun 2016)

If it's a mountain bike pump with a fat barrel designed for big volumes at low pressure you'll be hard pushed to inflate a road tyre. You need one with a thin barrel.

Decathlon's road bike pump at £20 is excellent.


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2016)

I bought one for £20 at Pearsons warehouse sale which works well 

It's a Joe Blow Max II, nothing to suggest it's an MTB pump? It has a dual presta/shrader head

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/pumps-puncture-repair/topeak-joeblow-max-ii-track-pump

Sounds like a less than optimal design that I simply never got on with. Virtually impossible for me to pump to 100psi let alone 120


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jun 2016)

Which reminds me, I'm still meant to be taking it off you! Apols, I've had a hectic week...

Monday?


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2016)

Yeah should be ok I think. 6.30? I'll PM address


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jun 2016)

Ta, got that and replied


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2016)

Gone


----------



## winjim (20 Jun 2016)

Only took 6 months.


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2016)

winjim said:


> Only took 6 months.


And?


----------



## winjim (20 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> And?


And does anybody want mine?


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2016)

winjim said:


> And does anybody want mine?


Post your own ad and ask


----------

